# new growing questions



## Pinero06 (Oct 17, 2006)

1. for a plant that just begun to sprout do u supposed to water it everyday or every other day?

2.in vegative stage the plant supposed to get 18-24 hours of light a day right? how can i tell when its time for flowering? 

3. flowering stage is the 12/12 light right?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 17, 2006)

1. for a plant that just begun to sprout do u supposed to water it everyday or every other day?
*Depends on pot size. I ussually only water 1-2 a week at most on sprouts depending on Relative Humidity of my grow area. Drier the more frequent.*

2.in vegative stage the plant supposed to get 18-24 hours of light a day right? how can i tell when its time for flowering? 
*In Veg. 24/0 lights on or "18 on/6 off" will be fine. Flowering when Alternating nodes appear is best. Typically week 4-6 this happens. This is the sign of plant maturity*

3. flowering stage is the 12/12 light right?
*Yes it is. *

Hope I helped ya out.


----------



## Pinero06 (Oct 17, 2006)

so 1st there's veg stage: 18/24 or 24/0

then flowering stage: 12/12

whats next?


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 17, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> 1. for a plant that just begun to sprout do u supposed to water it everyday or every other day?
> *Depends on pot size. I ussually only water 1-2 a week at most on sprouts depending on Relative Humidity of my grow area. Drier the more frequent.*



I thought if the soil is damp 1-2 inches in then you shouldnt water.



			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> 2.in vegative stage the plant supposed to get 18-24 hours of light a day right? how can i tell when its time for flowering?
> *In Veg. 24/0 lights on or "18 on/6 off" will be fine. Flowering when Alternating nodes appear is best. Typically week 4-6 this happens. This is the sign of plant maturity*



Im on week four right now.  Does that mean in 2-3 weeks I have to induce flowering?  Can't I let my plants grow to like 3-4 feet under 24h light?


----------



## Hick (Oct 18, 2006)

omni....you can veg' them to any desired heighth. Alternating nodes and/or preflowers only show that the  plant is sexually mature and _ready_ to flower, not a sign that you must.
...BUT...once you induce flowering, those plnts will quickly double(at minimum) in heighth. Now, the further away from the source(bulb) light travels, the more the intensity deminishes. Though you maybe supplying sufficient light to the upper portion of the plants, the lower branches may not recieve the intensity needed to produce the highest quality.Thus taller/bigger is not always the most productive under indoor conditions.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 18, 2006)

> I thought if the soil is damp 1-2 inches in then you shouldnt water.


 
That really applies to large pots. I start mine in small ones then transplant up to bigger ones. When sprouts they don't drink as much water as a large plant. So the small pots make them managable.


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 18, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> That really applies to large pots. I start mine in small ones then transplant up to bigger ones. When sprouts they don't drink as much water as a large plant. So the small pots make them managable.



Yea...the tips of some of my leaves are turning brown and there are yellow spots on some.  Either Im overwatering which I doubt, the soil is too acidic (going to go get a ph test kit today), I burned them with using nutirents too early or too much, or it was too hot since the cfls were like 3 inches from the plants.  Im trying to narrow it down.

It was hot in there so I opened the door for ventilation and moved the plants further from my lights.  Im also flushing out the plants.


----------



## KADE (Oct 19, 2006)

You can tell if u burn the plants... the edges look burnt... almost like u took a match to them... low ph will look like white/silverish shiny spots... and then after a day or two will turn to dead spots


----------



## moses781 (Apr 27, 2008)

i have a question my plants sprout and die shortly after ???????????? i am using a 440 hps  in a 6 by4 space it is hydro as well some one please help those seed wher not cheap ,lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 27, 2008)

moses781 said:
			
		

> i have a question my plants sprout and die shortly after ???????????? i am using a 440 hps  in a 6 by4 space it is hydro as well some one please help those seed wher not cheap ,lol



You have not given us any info that we can use.  There are many things that can cause a plant to die....What kind of hydro system are you using?  What kind of nutes?  Do you check you ph and ppm?  What are your temps?  How are you sprouting them?  How big are they before you put them under the hps?  It goes on and on.


----------



## baby grass man (Nov 1, 2009)

in opinion would you say that the high pressure sodium is the best way to go           and does that work in vegging as well


----------



## passafire420 (Dec 8, 2009)

omnigr33n said:
			
		

> I thought if the soil is damp 1-2 inches in then you shouldnt water.
> 
> 
> 
> Im on week four right now.  Does that mean in 2-3 weeks I have to induce flowering?  Can't I let my plants grow to like 3-4 feet under 24h light?


 

you gotta think how much space you have for them to finish  because the plants will almost double in size when they start flowering


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 8, 2009)

baby grass man said:
			
		

> in opinion would you say that the high pressure sodium is the best way to go and does that work in vegging as well


 
I use a 150 watt hps in a space a little over 2 feet by a little over a foot.
I started out with spiral cfl's and during the veg stage, changed to the hps. I noticed a very significant increase in growth.
8,000 lumens per sq ft is good-some go for more than that.


Gb


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 9, 2009)

baby grass man said:
			
		

> in opinion would you say that the high pressure sodium is the best way to go and does that work in vegging as well


 
hps will work for veg, but a metal Halide is what is suggested so that you get more of the blue spectrum in your light.  But many have used the HPS for both veg and bloom.


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 9, 2009)

Lol at the threads re-emerging after years. By now, he has large buds and big smile or in jail and can't update


----------



## jessica06 (Aug 9, 2011)

I think Depends on pot size. I ussually only water 1-2 a week at most on sprouts depending on Relative Humidity of my grow area. Drier the more frequent. different plants has different habit about growth .


----------



## EMERALDRECTANGL (Feb 1, 2013)

Pinero06 said:
			
		

> so 1st there's veg stage: 18/24 or 24/0
> 
> then flowering stage: 12/12
> 
> whats next?



I have found personally that using a 24 hour photoperiod actually stunts your veg growth. Plants photosynthesize during the day and create carbs and sugars. Those are utilized in the "dark" cycle. Just like you would be running ragged if you didn't get sleep for a few days let alone a few weeks. All living things need time to "rest" and recharge.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 1, 2013)

Dude this thread older then some dirt

BWD


----------



## sopappy (Feb 16, 2015)

nouvellechef said:


> Lol at the threads re-emerging after years. By now, he has large buds and big smile or in jail and can't update



Okay, well I couldn't resist this...

Weehooo, 2115, I'm out. It wasn't so bad, i met some really great guys and I'm buff as **** now. The food was great and the price was right too...
I couldn't use the same login of course.... I'M NOT STUPID


----------

